# Beetle owners: What car did you come from and what made you change?



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

As the title says, what was your previous car and what made you get the Beetle? 

I personally really like my MkVI Golf. It does a lot of things really well, it's got enough torque for effortless everyday driving, it's got enough of it for some faster overtaking, too, it's spacious enough to shove a road bike in the back, the interior is really well designed and high quality... everything's nice, but it's a little boring. That has made me think of the Beetle. Sometimes I can't get it out of my head.  I know it's less practical and the engine choises we get here would mean I'd need to downgrade in the performance department, too. But as I do most of my driving commuting to work and back, I think I'd really enjoy a car that's a little more exciting than my black on black Golf. 










Anyway, back to my original question.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

2010 GTI was my last car. 

It's a Bug, it's cool, fun to drive, and when I saw it I had to have one. Test drive sealed the deal.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

2010 Golf was my last car. I really miss it, especially the smaller rear headrests, rear windshield wiper, seemed more versatile/more roomy, etc. I decided to get my Turbo Beetle because my Golf was basically a bottom-of-the-line model. Standard Radio, No Sat, No Bluetooth, No Armrest, etc. All my Beetle doesn't have is the sunroof and xenons (and gauges). I might have gotten the GTI instead, but it was too similar looks-wise- maybe if the MK7 were already out. But I have an attachment to Beetles since I grew up around tons of them, and I liked how this one was more retro.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I grew up with air-cooled Beetles from the time I was a little kid back in the 60s. My dad had a '57 Oval. At 18, I had a 71 Super Beetle and then a pair of '69s in the early 1980s. I got tired of freezing to death in the winter, so I left VW for many years. Then in 2000, at the age of 41, I got my first water-cooled VW, a 1996 Golf. I joined a VW club in 2002 and decided to buy another air-cooled Beetle for shows. Another '69 Beetle......It was great the first couple of years and then started crapping out on me all the time. Having no mechanical skills didn't help. Finally, in 2009, I burned up the clutch and destroyed third gear on my way to the Mid-America Motorworks show in Effingham, Illinois. I still loved Beetles, but decided to get a "modern" version, a 2000 New Beetle. I've never looked back. Me & air-cooleds just don't mix.:what: It would really be cool to have something like an old Split-window, but I'd have to be accompanied by a skilled mechanic every time I drove it............... 

I need updated features like heat, electronic ignition, a water-cooled engine, idiot lights and professional VW technicians to maintain my Bug. And that's ok. Beetles from 1998 on are perfect for people who love Bugs but don't know how to fix anything.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

2006 Touareg V8 

Racked up the miles quicker than anticipated and we didn't need all the room of the Touareg any longer. Plus we used to own a 2001 Beetle and loved it, couldn't pass up a great opportunity.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Came from a 2002 Sport Turbo Beetle, to 2010 2.5 Beetle, to 2012 Beetle Turbo (Manual Base). The Beetles are fun and definitely can perform for the engines they have, or if you had read the APR thread here, they can make to even perform more. I have driven and test drove other cars, but the beetles are for me. Definitely test drive one and see if it matches your personality/want for perfomance. Also, test drive both a 2.5 and turbo...they are significantly different.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Went from a 2005 Lotus Elise........to a 1984 G-Wagen, due to major back discomfort 
that traced back to two spinal procedures I needed done......and then when my therapy 
helped stabilize my condition I vied for a sporty vehicle again. The 2012 Turbo Beetle 
gave me the feel of a sportscar while still availing me of much more comfort type seating 
than the Lotus and still fun to drive. Need to note that nothing.....and I mean nothing... 
handled like the Elise which was correctly titled, ' a go kart on steroids !'


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Beetles*

1999 GLS Black 
2003 GLS CONVERTIBLE Black 
2012 BLACK TURBO LAUNCH EDITION 

The 2012 much more fun to drive with its 200HP 




KNEWBUG 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

2010 Mustang Convertible. The mustang got lots of looks but the Beetle gets more!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I came from a Beetle, and before that a Beetle, and before that, a Beetle.... 
Before my Beetles I had 2 Saturns, a Honda Prelude and 2 Karmann Ghias. 
Why did I change? Just Beetle LOVE!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Thanks for all your replies. 


ltlebug said:


> Definitely test drive one and see if it matches your personality/want for perfomance. Also, test drive both a 2.5 and turbo...they are significantly different.


 I'll definitely go test drive one, but as buying cars are such bad investments, I'm not going to change in many years. Unfortunately. I'm also afraid that when it's actually time to replace my Golf with something, the Beetle will be a "previous generation" model compared to the MkVII Golf. 

The Beetle is available here (Finland) with three engine choises: The 1.2 TSI, the 1.6 TDI and the 2.0 TSI. The TDI is 3 grand more expensive than the 1.2 TSI, and as diesel fuel is almost as expensive as gas, it doesn't make much sense. Of course the TDI has more torque. The 2.0 TSI is out of my reach and consumes too much fuel anyway. But I think for 95% of my driving (the commuting) the 1.2-liter turbo would be just fine. I never really go past speedlimits anyway. Then again, getting the Beetle over a Golf would save me some money, too, as I couldn't get a Golf with the 1.2 TSI (weird, I know).  

Does anyone live with a Beetle and no garage in areas where they have proper winter? I heard frameless windows are a PITA with all the ice. Well, obviously they are, if I have to yank my frozen doors open many times during the winter. Can't imagine doing that when there's no support for the window. I don't understand why they went with the gimmicky frameless windows, as the original didn't have them, either. I guess to make it more special and be a match for the MINI in that department.


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

2001 New Beetle Turbo (first car) 
2003 New Beetle Turbo S (APR chip) 
2012 (or 13 at this point!) Beetle Turbo (still pending order) 

Nothing but Beetles for me!


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I had a 2001 Toyota Celica. I loved that car and drove it into the ground. Toyota stopped making them in 2005 or 2006 so that option was out. 

There are not a lot of coupe choices on the market right now. I was seriously considering the Hyundai Veloster until I drove it. It didn't feel very stable. The test drive really sealed it for me with the Beetle. I loved the new "manlier" design too.


----------



## kirk1015 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got the "BUG" on Saturday. 2.5 Platnium Grey Metallic. I know not the turbo like everyone else sems to want, but hey like they say in "The Love Bug" Cheap, Honest, Transportation. (Alright, not so cheap anymore) 
Was orignally going for black, but decided against it. One becasue of the dirt, nicks and dents it would show. Second, becasue the dealer only had a black one in a stick. 

I came from a 2008 Honda Civic coupe. I had a 1999 New Beetle before that. I went to Honda after the 99 because of the problems I had with it. 

The Civic was a great car, no doubt about it. When I saw the 2012 Beetle, I decided to go back where I always wanted to be.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

kirk1015 said:


> Just got the "BUG" on Saturday. 2.5 Platnium Grey Metallic. I know not the turbo like everyone else sems to want, but hey like they say in "The Love Bug" Cheap, Honest, Transportation. (Alright, not so cheap anymore)
> Was orignally going for black, but decided against it. One becasue of the dirt, nicks and dents it would show. Second, becasue the dealer only had a black one in a stick.


 Congrats! Black would make the Beetle stylish and very retro (like '50s kinda retro) especially with the Circle wheels. But after owning a black car once, I wouldn't get another one. Grey is another color that pulls off the stylishness with the Circle wheels that I'd definitely get. White Circles on Denim blue looks super cool, but I'd be afraid I'd get tired of it soon and every now and then I'd probably be tired of the colors. It's sorta a girly color combo, too, and the white Circles must be covered in brake dust in no time.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

My Dad had 2 air-cooled Bugs - '68 Beetle and '73 Super Beetle. I did the honor of crashing the '73 SB... spun 360 degrees and when it stopped, I was sitting in the passenger seat. :what: 

In college I had a '81 Audi 4000 (same motor as the Scirocco) and I drove it into the ground (300k+). After which I got a '87 Porsche 944S... I was in love!!! Just sold it off a few days ago. 

Currently I have a '01 New Beetle Turbo and a '06 Mini Cooper S Cabrio. The Mini replaces the 944S as the fun car while the NB has been the daily workhorse. It's been a reliable car for the most part and has 800 miles to go before it hits 200,000 miles. 

I like the look of the B12 but the price is high for a vehicle assembled in Mexico. The base Golf gives you more for your money and it's made in Germany. I'm waiting for the TDI and the convertible to come out before I decide which to buy. 

Whatever you get, enjoy it...


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

My sister has a 2007 Mini Turbo model, and I guess that's the year they went through a re-design. Right after her 36K warranty was up, she had to put about $3000 into repairs! One was a failed computer. Now she regrets getting a 2006 like you have. 

I also agree that while black is a very nice color when new, it's a very difficult color to keep looking good. The 2012s are obviously still too new to see cosmetic flaws, but I've noticed that of all the 98-10 Beetles out on the road, yellow seems to escape noticeable dents, dings, and scratches better than any other color.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Bought a used 2003 base Jetta about 3 years ago. Absolutely nothing wrong with it... still in great shape, only 103000 KM (62000 MI), would likely have served me well for many years to come. But, there was just something about the B12 turbo. Love the design and no matter how much I told myself I didn't need, it couldn't overcome how much I wanted it. Probably the most "frivolous" purchase I've ever made, but no regrets so far. Can't wait until the break-in period is over. 



fiftysomething said:


> yellow seems to escape noticeable dents, dings, and scratches better than any other color.


 That's because it makes your retinas scream in agony, and reduces their ability to discern detail


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

fiftysomething said:


> I also agree that while black is a very nice color when new, it's a very difficult color to keep looking good.


I think that's one of the biggest reasons why I have the new car fever. Scratches, dents, rock chips all over the paint. It looks good for like two weeks after waxing if it doesn't rain. :banghead:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> My sister has a 2007 Mini Turbo model, and I guess that's the year they went through a re-design. Right after her 36K warranty was up, she had to put about $3000 into repairs! One was a failed computer. Now she regrets getting a 2006 like you have.


Hmmm... the Mini powertrain warranty is 4yrs/50,000miles. The free service is 3yrs/36,000mi. I could be wrong but most items should be covered by Mini. I got about $2000 of work done on mine in 2010, the 4th year of the warranty. 

You're right about the 2007, it's the first year of the 2nd generation. The motor is a new design with many changes... i.e. aluminum block, direct fuel injection, variable cam, electric coolant pump, electric power steering, etc... The turbo engine had a notorious cam chain rattle at cold-start, a design flaw that Mini refused to acknowledge for a while. Lastly, it's a Mini but pricing on parts and labor is closer to BMW. For example, some dealers will charge $200 for an oil & filter change. 

Despite being a first year model, the B12 should be better due to the fact that the engines and transmissions are carried over from the MkV and MkVI. The 2.5L, 2.0T engines, DSG, manual and auto trans... all have been around for several years. At least I hope that the case.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

My bad... Her Mini was past the 4/50 mark. I'm so used to cars of the past having 3/36 warranties that I spaced it out. I do remember a co-worker who bought a new Yugo back in '87 that had a 1 year, 12,000 mile warranty. Literally, at 13K, the oil pan fell off the car!


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*1990 Nissan Truck*

I still have my 1990 Nissan Truck. I got my Beetle from The Oprah Winfrey Show, so the only choice I had was the color and whether I sold it or not. 

I was really planning to sell it, my graphic/website design business took a hit with the economy, but the local dealership it was delivered to wouldn't let me leave the car on the lot. It was, after all, a really great marketing plan to release all 275 new Beetles to the Favorite Things audience members on October 13 nationwide. 

After I drove it, I loved it. Even though it's the 2.5L and not the turbo, there's so much power and it's quick, I got addicted pretty quick. We were also going into Winter when I got it, and those dang heated seats sealed the deal, and of course the stereo is rockin'.

Every time I drive it, people stare and ask questions about it. They LOVE it, and so do I. I thank Oprah and VW for the Beetle, and for paying the taxes, the tag and the title every day  A free car, what's not to love?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Wow, congrats on the free Beetle. That was ridiculous and I can't see how it's ever going to pay back the marketing investment.  I mean, for every Beetle they gave out free, they should sell more than one for it to be profitable. :screwy:


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*Marketing the 2012 Beetle through Oprah and the Beetle Giveaway program*

I'm not sure what the thinking was on giving away those cars besides marketing for VW. From what I was told, the Oprah audience members were some of the first people n the world to get the cars, and we all received them on the same day which was October 13, 2011. 

I know that the car I received has caused a lot of interest in my local area. There was an article in the paper, and then when I drive it, people come up to me all the time wanting to know about the car or they ask if they can take pictures of it. I don't know how many guys have taken pictures of those retro wheels. They seem to really love them. When I tell people the Oprah story, they get even more excited. I say it's the gift that keeps on giving. 

I was told at the dealership that most everyone there calls my car "The Oprah Beetle," and that there have been several people who have come in for a test drive after talking to me. I'm guessing maybe that's part of the Oprah/Beetle marketing plan--to get people excited about the car, and then they will hopefully be inspired to test drive one. I've had a lot of people I've shown my car to just jump right in it. It's really funny how people react sometimes 

I'm also thinking that most of the people who received a Beetle from the Oprah Show are not going to bad-mouth a car that they got for free--at least no one in the Favorite Things Audience Members group I'm a member of have anything negative to say about it--well, besides the intermittent window issues that most of us have experienced, but still people are thrilled to have their Beetles. They have a whole big section of the group where people can upload their photos of the cars. 



Son said:


> Wow, congrats on the free Beetle. That was ridiculous and I can't see how it's ever going to pay back the marketing investment.  I mean, for every Beetle they gave out free, they should sell more than one for it to be profitable. :screwy:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Interesting to hear about your experience. Do you have any pictures to share of your Beetle? What are the window issues you mentioned, BTW?


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*Photos of my Beetle for Son : )*

Hey Son,

Here's a picture with me and the reporter on the day I received the car at Harmony Motors in Asheville, NC:










Here's one from Friday from the guy who did the tinting:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39022736.34590.134648043243376&type=3&theater

The window issue was when I'd try to put them up, and then they'd go up and then they'd go down, and then up again. This would happen on both the driver and the passenger side of the car. My dealership said it is a known issue, and that they just got a fix for it last week. I got mine fixed on Tuesday, although it's been cold here, and then I got the tint done on Friday, so I haven't put my windows up and down in a few days. The first day I got it back it worked perfect though, so I'm hoping that it is now fixed. Here's what is on the receipt for what they did to fix the window issue:

A C/S Drivers window does not respond to switch at times SOP 
Cause: F

R 64540199
417 WVW 0.10
1 5CO-957-821 GEAR

70591900 Front Door Trim Panel Remove and Reinstall
417 WVW 0.40

64541950 WINDOW MOTOR REIMOVE +REINSTALL
417 WVW 0.10

R 64531599
417 WVW 0.40





Son said:


> Interesting to hear about your experience. Do you have any pictures to share of your Beetle? What are the window issues you mentioned, BTW?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Son said:


> Wow, congrats on the free Beetle. That was ridiculous and I can't see how it's ever going to pay back the marketing investment.  I mean, for every Beetle they gave out free, they should sell more than one for it to be profitable. :screwy:


In the SoCal market, one base Beetle (2.5L, Auto) is roughly $23,800 out the door. That is based on MSRP, but VW gave these cars away at cost. But let's assume the per vehicle cost to VW is $23,700. 

275 units x 23,800 = $6,545,000 

Now let's compare that to a 30sec spot during the SuperBowl or $3.5 million and 110 million viewers. Oprah viewership is only 15-20 million per day but she took more than 2-3 minute to talk about the car and showed the expressions on the faces of the winners. In turn, the news coverage of the Oprah show amplified the public awareness of the Beetle. This sort of media stunt works. For example, the week after VW ran the 2012 Passat ad at the SuperBowl, interest for the car surged 70% on Edmunds.com

VW will easily make that $6.5 million back and boatloads more. Unlike GM who woulda been bankrupt w/o US taxpayers' bailout, VW currently sits on a vault of cash to the tune of $27 billion. VW Group has gone pass Daimler Group (Mercedes-Benz) as the number one German manufacturer of motor vehicles in terms of assets, equity and profit. 

I tell ya... the '12 Beetle is $3000 too expensive... it's a rip-off!!!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> My bad... Her Mini was past the 4/50 mark. I'm so used to cars of the past having 3/36 warranties that I spaced it out. *I do remember a co-worker who bought a new Yugo back in '87 that had a 1 year, 12,000 mile warranty. Literally, at 13K, the oil pan fell off the car!*


At that point, did he/she have to re-register the car as a NoGo?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, it was a No Go. Right to the junkyard. If I remember right, he just looked at the whole thing as paying $3995 for a year's worth of driving.


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*I guess it's true what we used to say about Yugos as kids:*

"Yugos to hell, if you buy one", and with a 12 month/12,000 mile warranty? Mighty expensive year of driving for the poor person whose oil pan fell off at 13,000 miles...Kind of like the "Pinto Blow About" except maybe a bit less dangerous


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

i came from this: 










what made me change is my b5 was about to blow up any day, rather than spending the money to "fix" it.... decided to put it towards a new car. my first car was a '98 beetle and ever since it was totalled, i've missed it. 

so 1 week later, i picked up this little gem:









waiting for someone to come out with coilovers that drop more than 2.5" though. kinda regretting not getting the 2.0L turbo... but well, i wasn't not gonna have a 5spd and this was the only available one in my area at the time. :thumbup:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree the price is higher than it should be for "the people's car", but if they charge it, and we pay it....... 
I do :heart: my Beetle! 
Took some pics of mine and a coworker's 1964 restored Bug.... 48 years of German ingenuity!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I came from a 2003 Explorer Sport Trac which I LOVED. 

I was planning on selling it and unfortunately fate had other plans and I ended up totaling it right about the time I was getting ready to list it. 

It was the only vehicle I've ever owned for longer than 3 years and after 10 I was still bummed to see it go. 

But alas, the Beetle has won me over BIG TIME.


----------



## BigfoxPye (Mar 20, 2011)

I came from owning a 1998 New Beetle absolutely loved that car it was my first car but it started showing it's age and I was constantly looking into the 2012. What it trickled down too is the transmission on the 98 was showing signs of going and I made the decision to do a minor upgrade to the 2012 despite the few quirks like the window motor being replaced I absolutely am loving this car... I like to think I took pretty good care of my old friend despite the VW Logos randomly flying off the wheels LOL


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*My recent car history*

Just bought a 2012 Beetle...before that in order...
2011 Ford Fusion
2012 Ford Focus
2005 Ford Taurus
2007 Ford Focus
2005 Ford Focus
1997 Mazda B2300
1990 Nissan Sentra
1985 Plymouth Duster
1981 Ford Crown Vic
1973 Super Beetle
...what goes around...Ha


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

02 Audi A4 3.0L Quattro 6spd Sport

The Audi was approaching 100k miles. I had the car for 5 years and 50k worth of ownership. It treated me well, I loved everything about it. But it was starting to need more nickel and dime repairs. Those repairs started pissing me off. Started looking for a replacement car. I was all over the place. I really wanted a CC VR6 4motion. Went to my friend at the VW dealership and talked about it. Went back online a few days later and checked inventory. There was a certified preowned white '12 Beetle Turbo with 670 miles. I was soo intrigued. I didn't need the extra space of a sedan, it was only ever me and 1 other person. Went down the next day and sealed the deal. 4 days later it was totaled. Saved my life and my bf's life. Went back to the dealer and purchased a new leftover Silver '12 Beetle Turbo for cheaper! 8k later and I'm still loving it. :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

vdubjettaman said:


> 4 days later it was totaled. Saved my life and my bf's life. Went back to the dealer and purchased a new leftover Silver '12 Beetle Turbo for cheaper! 8k later and I'm still loving it. :thumbup:


Glad you still have one and glad you're both ok! My '98 saved my life too, there should be a new thread - live saved by beetle


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VWNDAHS said:


> Glad you still have one and glad you're both ok! My '98 saved my life too, there should be a new thread - live saved by beetle


Thanks. We are very grateful Volkswagen Engineering happened. It was a nasty accident. Search my name if you care to read about it (My intro for 2 beetles) is the thread title.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Had an '07 TT for 6 years. Decided it was time to change and got a Fender edition beetle. Over here, its only available in black with the dish wheels and chrome mirror caps and fender interior.








[/URL]


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

The 13 beetle TDI replaced an 09 Smart fortwo cabrio... The beetle gets better gas mileage!!!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a 89 cabriolet that was always needing something updated and tinkering with. Loved the car...actually still love it and I miss it but working as much as I do it was getting tiring using my days off to make sure she was everything I wanted. 










Before that I too was a beetle owner. It was my first car ever and since I got rid of it I have missed it. 











I now have a 2013 white turbo beetle that so far I could not be happier with.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cablvr (Dec 6, 2012)

Our vert replaced a 2008 smart fortwo vert. Wife wanted vehicle with comfort and room for dogs. Beetle is a weekend only use vehicle.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

My 2013 TDI Beetle Convertible replaced my 2013 Mustang V6 Convertible


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeep Wrangler Sahara. It was handy the 2 times it snowed while we had it, but it got the worse gas mileage of any vehicle I've owned. I was looking at another GTI, but didn't really want 2 of them. We just happened to have a 6MT Platinum Gray Turbo w/ Sun/Sound/Nav, LEDs, & 19s, so I went and looked at it, and fell in love. 

I get far more compliments on it than my GTI. :thumbup:


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a VW family and my first new car was a base jetta. from there I went to a MKV GLI



When It came time to trade in the GLI I had all the paperwork written up on a new MKVI GTI but at the last minute went with a Beetle Turbo after the new design caught my eye in the showroom. I figured everyone has a GTI how about I opt for the the Beetle Turbo and be a little different.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Well these are the cars I've owned I know I left a few out. I got out of a 2020 JSW tdi dsg, it was a great car but I wanted something sportier. I knew I'd own a beetle when I saw the first 2012's then my dealer made me a deal I couldn't refuse I paid $17,500 for my beetle turbo.

1970 bug
1972 bug
1952 bug vert
1966 vw bus 
1966 bug vert
1968 ford Torino cobra jet
1969 bug
1968 mgb
1970 mg gt
1972 triumph tr6
1972 bug vert
1968 bug
1962 karman ghia
1971 karman ghia vert
1985 merkur xr4ti
1986 Subaru xt1
1994 dodge pickup 
1988 BMW 325i
1982 scirocco 
1984 scirocco 
1987 scirocco 16v
1972 BMW 3.0 csl
1968 camaro
1969 camaro Rs ss
1992 civic si
1994 civic si
1990 ford sho Taurus 
1986 911 sc
1988 930 
1988 Audi 90 Quattro 
1992 Nissan skyline gtr 
1995 f150
1993 f150 lightning
1994 f150 lightning
1997 corvette
1999 s10 xterme
1999 vw beetle tdi
2001 Nissan frontier sc crew
2001 Nissan pathfinder 
2002 Subaru wrx wagon
2004 jetta gli
1988 mustang 5.0
1993 mustang 5.0
2005 honda van
2008 rabbit
2008 passat wagon 
2010 jetta wagon
2012 beetle
2008 ford crown Vic turbo
2013 passat


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

Came out of a 2002 V6 Mustang (yes, in England) in 2007 because I, err, because I wrote it off. I was already working at VW but because I lived so close to work I used to cycle.

In 2012 I just got fed up with that, and VW launched a brilliant staff scheme. I'd sold a few Beetle 1.2 TSI Design DSGs in White and whilst they're not the best Beetle VW do, I thought they were just wonderful. I fell in love with the looks, the interior, the comfort. I was "this close" to getting the 1.2 TSI Design DSG in white on the staff scheme but, as is my way, I figured that if the 1.2 was as cheap as it was, then the top-of-the-range 2.0 TSI 200PS (at the time) Turbo Black DSG with a Fender Pack must be even better value, haha, so I chose that instead.

Must admit, I didn't love it at first, but I have grown to simply adore it. Women love the car too! I went to Crossfit last night and parked reasonably close to the main entrance (more luck than vanity) and sa I was leaving there was a gaggle of beautifully athletic girls cooing over it.

Next up, staff scheme again, I'm torn between another Beetle (the 2.0 TSI 210 Sport DSG) or a Scirocco. I've always wanted one and they're ultra cheap on the staff scheme now. A 2.0 TDI 177 R-Line or GT DSG is cheaper than the Beetle I've got now. I'd also love, love, love the Scirocco R, but I think the fuel bill will be disgraceful. The other car that's proving to be a great deal is the new GTI and GTD.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

BoyoUK said:


> Came out of a 2002 V6 Mustang (yes, in England) in 2007 because I, err, because I wrote it off. I was already working at VW but because I lived so close to work I used to cycle.
> 
> In 2012 I just got fed up with that, and VW launched a brilliant staff scheme. I'd sold a few Beetle 1.2 TSI Design DSGs in White and whilst they're not the best Beetle VW do, I thought they were just wonderful. I fell in love with the looks, the interior, the comfort. I was "this close" to getting the 1.2 TSI Design DSG in white on the staff scheme but, as is my way, I figured that if the 1.2 was as cheap as it was, then the top-of-the-range 2.0 TSI 200PS (at the time) Turbo Black DSG with a Fender Pack must be even better value, haha, so I chose that instead.
> 
> ...


All those damn options you have overseas.


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes I am fortunate to be able to pick pretty much any VW hot-hatch, brand new, every year.


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

I come from a long line of owning Volvos. This is my first VW. Ive wanted a Bug ever since I was a kid. I sold my 07 S60 R after I moved to cut some my expenses. Very sad to have let is go, but it was certainly a fun car to own. Ive always loved VWs, and the Bug especially! The new body style looks so damn good too.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Own a 2012 Beetle Turbo.

Predecessors were:
2010 VW GTI 4-door
2006 VW GTI 2-door
2005 Scion tC
2003 Mazda 6
2002 Ford Focus ZX5
2000 Ford Focus ZX3

I love the looks of my Beetle, but man do I miss the 4 doors, more interior room, and better build quality of my MkVI.


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

My 2003 honda element unexpectedly bit the dust 6 weeks ago, so I had to buy a car. I planned on buying a junker to get me by for a couple years, but when I saw the redesigned Beetlle, especially with a Fender stereo (I'm a guitar player and own some vintage Fender gear), I became preoccupied with it. No matter what I looked at, I just kept coming back to this car. So, I was finally able to justify it in my head, and I located and bought a Platinum Grey automatic turbo with sun and sound. The price made me wince, but it was worth it. Funnest car I've ever driven. And my dealer threw in a bunch of extras (maybe they all do, but I wound up with the locking wheel nuts, cargo blocks, first aid kit, and all weather turbo mats).


----------



## datuck (May 30, 2013)

I had a 2003 Passat v6 GLX. It was in great shape but... found myself in the dealership... I now have a black 2013 turbo beetle convertible. My dad had a black beetle (1960?) when I was a little boy and that car was truly a member of the family.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

This has been my most favorite Vw because of the look, but the interior and exterior quality just isn't there anymore. I had less rock chips on my 1998 new beetle in 2005 than I do on my 2012 in 2013! 

Oldest to newest:

1998 New Beetle 
2002 GTI 
2007 Rabbit


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

kaitisland said:


> This has been my most favorite Vw because of the look, but the interior and exterior quality just isn't there anymore. I had less *rock chips* on my 1998 new beetle in 2005 than I do on *my 2012 in 2013!*


at least your car is black. it's quite obvious on my Reflex Silver! 
btw- loved your Beetle in the Airlift booth. I wanted to talk to you about your setup but you weren't there when I stopped by on Sunday.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

vdubjettaman said:


> at least your car is black. it's quite obvious on my Reflex Silver!
> btw- loved your Beetle in the Airlift booth. I wanted to talk to you about your setup but you weren't there when I stopped by on Sunday.


I feel like they're more noticeable on the black, but I feel you on the RS. I've owned 2 reflex silver cars, at least they don't show too much dirt lol. 

I'm sorry I missed you! I was very sick all weekend, I parked my car with Air Lift on Saturday morning and didn't come back until Sunday at 5pm.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

kaitisland said:


> I feel like they're more noticeable on the black, but I feel you on the RS. I've owned 2 reflex silver cars, at least they don't show too much dirt lol.
> 
> I'm sorry I missed you! I was very sick all weekend, I parked my car with Air Lift on Saturday morning and didn't come back until Sunday at 5pm.


odd. my stone chips show black underneath. 

Of all weekends to get sick you had to on that one! geez! :facepalm:  hope you are recovered now!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I came from a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland Hemi


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

BoyoUK said:


> Yes I am fortunate to be able to pick pretty much any VW hot-hatch, brand new, every year.


Boo. Coming out of a Beetle now, and into a GTI 3dr PP DSG


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

BoyoUK said:


> Boo. Coming out of a Beetle now, and into a GTI 3dr PP DSG


A Mk7? Why the sad face?


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

Traded my 2006 1.9tdi pd New Beetle Cab for a 2012 2.0tdi 6sp manual Beetle Design (UK)

No other reason than I wanted a new car.

This is new beetle nr9 for me (and car nr 20 in 13yrs of driving)


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

My new car before the Beetle Turbo was a leased Mini Cooper which I got a killer deal on. That was before I got into Racing and Autocross. I wanted a FWD Turbo car and I had in mind a Focus ST, a Mazdaspeed 3, and a GTI.

The Focus and Mazdaspeed were both in my area at least going for 500 over sticker which annoyed me plus I kinda hated the interior of the 'speed3 and that godawful steering wheel with all the buttons on it. So I took a look at my local VM dealer and they had GTIs but they were all sticker price, then I saw they had GLIs and Beetle Turbos for quite a lot less. I did some research and saw that the Beetle was pretty much the dame driveline wise as a GTI and don't really need family transport so I did not want a four door so in the end it was easy. With the money I saved on the Beetle I could buy all sorts of performance parts and really make it a sleeper. So far I have been very happy with the BT and its ride quality and its performance.


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

sonic_va said:


> A Mk7? Why the sad face?


I really like the Beetle 

Don't get me wrong, REALLY looking forward to the GTI but the Beetle's grown on me.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

I have been in love with VW's Early 80's. My first car was a Rabbit , and i have had many VW's since then and i will forever be a BUGG Head... 

*OLD 2008 I HAD, I WENT THUR ALOT OF WHEELS *









*HERE I AM NOW*


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Sold my 2008 R32 because I wasn't really into DSG as a daily driver...sorely missed a manual transmission. Then, the '08 TT 3.2 manual I ordered fell through, and found out I was expecting a baby at the same time, and went with something a little bigger. In hindsight, if I'd known that I was going to end up in a Beetle, I'd probably kept my R32. I am enjoying rowing through the gears and getting 30+mpg on the freeway, but I'm missing AWD ridiculousness in the snow and VR6 wookiee noises coming through a Borla exhaust. 










Before that, I had an '07 GTI 


image by oidoglr, on Flickr


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I had the first edition New Beetle (1998) 










Sold it. Then purchased an '06. 










Now that my daughter is old enough to drive, she has the '06 and I got the 2012.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Went from:

'65 Mustang GT
88 CRX Si - Heavily Modded
91 Mustang 5.0 - Heavily Modded
CBR 600 F4
Honda Del Sol Vtec
93 Mustang 5.0 - Heavily Modded
01 Mustang GT 
01 Mustang Bullit - Heavily Modded
03 Mustang Mach 1 - Heavily Modded
03 Mustang Cobra - Heavily Modded
03 Tacoma 4x4
04 Tacoma 4x4
03 Mini Cooper s - Heavily Modded
04 Tacoma PreRunner
04 Mini Cooper s - Heavily Modded
08 Nissan Frontier
'10 Yamaha R1 - Heavily Modded
09 Mini Cooper S - Heavily Modded
08 Jeep Wrangler (I had this for 3 weeks and HATED it)

and NOW

'12 Turbo Beetle


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jtack said:


> Went from:
> 
> '65 Mustang GT
> 88 CRX Si - Heavily Modded
> ...


If the Mini was a turbo as well, I would be curious to hear the comparison (modded or not)...


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

my previous car was a 2011 Kia Optima...just came out of a 3 year relationship and wanted to get rid of anything and everything that reminded me of the Ex...I had several issues with mine including having to replace the entire pano roof due to the rubber seal falling apart as well as paint issues and problems with the rims...hoping the new VW gives me allot less hassles...
















[/URL]http://s48.photobucket.com/user/sratiburon/media/DSCF3037_zps98d5bfcf.jpg.html


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

the beet said:


> If the Mini was a turbo as well, I would be curious to hear the comparison (modded or not)...


My '09 mini was turbo. It was a stage 2 acessport tuned. It had cold air intake, catless turbo back exhaust, way motorsports diverter valve, bsh engine mount, hsport lower control arms, hsport rear sway bar, 14 lb whelels, h&r springs. It was pushing right about 20 lbs of boost. Handling wise, in stock form, to me, there is no comparison...the mini would run circles around my turbo beetle. Obviously the difference is even more after being modded. To be honest, the beetle feels like a towncar in comparison to any of my minis. My 09 mini had speed sensitive steering. As you increased speed, the power assist went down. On the freeway it was so precise and predictiv, and with the lower control arms, rsb, front shock towers drilled out to gibe more negative camber, the mini felt like it was literally on rails. Speed wise... Stock for stock probably about the same...with 20 lbs of boost to the mini...obviously not even close. The mini with 20lbs = huge torque steer. When the boost came on, you better be pointed staight or it got out of control rewl quick, also no limited slip on my mini. Fit and finish goes to the beetle without question. From my car list you can see i am a huge mustang fan and mini fan, but i think i must say, the beetle is probably my most favorite car yet...and i havent done a single thing to it...but then again it has only been a month since i bought it. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jtack said:


> My '09 mini was turbo. It was a stage 2 acessport tuned. It had cold air intake, catless turbo back exhaust, way motorsports diverter valve, bsh engine mount, hsport lower control arms, hsport rear sway bar, 14 lb whelels, h&r springs. It was pushing right about 20 lbs of boost. Handling wise, in stock form, to me, there is no comparison...the mini would run circles around my turbo beetle. Obviously the difference is even more after being modded. To be honest, the beetle feels like a towncar in comparison to any of my minis. My 09 mini had speed sensitive steering. As you increased speed, the power assist went down. On the freeway it was so precise and predictiv, and with the lower control arms, rsb, front shock towers drilled out to gibe more negative camber, the mini felt like it was literally on rails. Speed wise... Stock for stock probably about the same...with 20 lbs of boost to the mini...obviously not even close. The mini with 20lbs = huge torque steer. When the boost came on, you better be pointed staight or it got out of control rewl quick, also no limited slip on my mini. Fit and finish goes to the beetle without question. From my car list you can see i am a huge mustang fan and mini fan, but i think i must say, the beetle is probably my most favorite car yet...and i havent done a single thing to it...but then again it has only been a month since i bought it. Hope this answers your question.


Thanks for the feedback.I have only driven a Mini once, don't think it was a turbo. My non-turbo Beetle handles quite well and feels like it is on rails. Don't you have the sports suspension on your turbo?


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

​Im not sure...bought it used. It has the 19" wheels, not sure if that means sport suspension or not. All i know is that in comparison to my '09 mini the handling sucks big time...comfortable but too soft, big time body roll, power steering assist feels hyper sensitive which is nice in parking lots but crap on the freeway. Even with that said, the turbo beetle is the better car. Im going to order a 27mm sway bar, and lower it on some h&r springs. That should help a lot.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

jtack said:


> ​Im not sure...bought it used. It has the 19" wheels, not sure if that means sport suspension or not. All i know is that in comparison to my '09 mini the handling sucks big time...comfortable but too soft, big time body roll, power steering assist feels hyper sensitive which is nice in parking lots but crap on the freeway. Even with that said, the turbo beetle is the better car. Im going to order a 27mm sway bar, and lower it on some h&r springs. That should help a lot.


How often was it in the shop for unscheduled maintenance? I only ask because my half dozen or so close car buds with minis are ALWAYS in the shop for unscheduled repairs, literally at least once a quarter if not more often. One was having issues two weeks into the countryman and needed front cv boots replaced, it blew my mind, the other was in once every two weeks trying to get headlights etc sorted. That's always kept me away from the brand, that anecdotal experience occasionally backed up by reliability ratings placing mini just above Jeep and Land Rover since launch until about this year. The i3 on the other hand, may just find it's way into the garage next to my beetle


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> How often was it in the shop for unscheduled maintenance? I only ask because my half dozen or so close car buds with minis are ALWAYS in the shop for unscheduled repairs, literally at least once a quarter if not more often. One was having issues two weeks into the countryman and needed front cv boots replaced, it blew my mind, the other was in once every two weeks trying to get headlights etc sorted. That's always kept me away from the brand, that anecdotal experience occasionally backed up by reliability ratings placing mini just above Jeep and Land Rover since launch until about this year. The i3 on the other hand, may just find it's way into the garage next to my beetle


Well...when I bought it I made sure it had the dreaded timing chain issue resolved. Then a couple days after I bought it I noticed oil leaking on my garage floor. I took it in to mini and they replaced the valve cover as they found that it had a hole in it. Then right before my warranty ran out, I had them replace the water pump just to make sure it didn't give me problem after the warranty ended seeing that is a common problem as well. After my warranty ran out, I drove it for 35k miles with no problems at all. Mini's do have their issues and everyone says not to own one without a warranty. The problem with me is that I cant leave things alone and by about the 1st month, almost every car I have owned is seriously void of warranty due to modifications. Funny thing is that, 1 day after I bought my Turbo Beetle (with 7k miles on the odometer) the check engine light comes on. I take it in and it is something with the emissions systems...top half of the engine has to come out (7 hours of labor) and new part replaced. Luckily I have a warranty with this car. 2 days after having that fixed, the check engine light comes on again. Now they said they need to hook it up to the network and have it remotely fixed. Thankfully I didn't make a trip to Orange County for an APR tune like I had planned to. I am sure they would have figured a way to stick me with a bill for 7 hours of labor.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

jtack said:


> Well...when I bought it I made sure it had the dreaded timing chain issue resolved. Then a couple days after I bought it I noticed oil leaking on my garage floor. I took it in to mini and they replaced the valve cover as they found that it had a hole in it. Then right before my warranty ran out, I had them replace the water pump just to make sure it didn't give me problem after the warranty ended seeing that is a common problem as well. After my warranty ran out, I drove it for 35k miles with no problems at all. Mini's do have their issues and everyone says not to own one without a warranty. The problem with me is that I cant leave things alone and by about the 1st month, almost every car I have owned is seriously void of warranty due to modifications. Funny thing is that, 1 day after I bought my Turbo Beetle (with 7k miles on the odometer) the check engine light comes on. I take it in and it is something with the emissions systems...top half of the engine has to come out (7 hours of labor) and new part replaced. Luckily I have a warranty with this car. 2 days after having that fixed, the check engine light comes on again. Now they said they need to hook it up to the network and have it remotely fixed. Thankfully I didn't make a trip to Orange County for an APR tune like I had planned to. I am sure they would have figured a way to stick me with a bill for 7 hours of labor.


Lol what luck :banghead:


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a 2006 HHR 1LT before my Beetle. I was looking for a replacement for the HHR. It was my Daily Driver and pushing 130K miles. It was mildly customized (like all my cars) and I liked the looks of it. I went to the Philly Auto Show looking for a car. My critera was it had to be a manual trans, and get in the 30+ MPG range. The HHR on a good day with mid grade barely got 25 MPG. I looked at al lthe major US car makers and saw nothing I liked. Most of the Asian cars i did not care for either. I have 2 good friends with VW Jettas, 1 is a TDI the other a SEL. The TDI one gets in the 45+ mpg range. I thougth about a TDI VW but really wanted to stay with a gas car. After the show we went home and passed my our local VW dealer. I went in and looked around. I asked if they had a manual and the guy said they just got one in. We went to the lot and there was the only manual beetle they had, the 2.5 Fender Edition. It was still wrapped in the white plastic. I went back on Monday, test drove and bought the car. I am sold on VW now. It is much nicer than any GM i have ever had at this price point.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

My TDI Convertible is essentially replacing my 2012 BMW Z4 M Sport Citrus Edition Roadster, which is a company/employee lease ending in a few months. I was going to wait and get a 2014 TDI Convertible, but I happened to find a dealer about 90 minutes from me with a 2013 MANUAL in stock with Sound and Nav in the color combination I wanted for an "end of the year" deal that was WAY too good to pass up! I loved the BMW, but since I now drive a lot more living here in So Cal, I wanted to own rather than lease. I absolutely love the new style Beetle, especially now that the TDI is available in the convertible (which is all that I drive!) carrying the distinction of being the only one sold in the US.

Before that, I had a BMW 135 Conv, a Z4 3.0si, a MINI Cooper S Conv, a 2005 New Beetle Turbo Conv, a 2003 New Beetle Turbo Conv and a 2000 Cabrio.

I still have my 1989 VW Cabriolet which has been mechanically and cosmetically converted to a Rabbit GTI with a Scirocco suspension, original paint/top/interior with 225,000 miles and driven almost daily ... and, of course, my beloved "Bettie", a 1973 VW Super Beetle Convertible (2nd owner).


----------

